# 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback Spied Testing



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> *The Chevy Cruze Hatchback is on its way to the U.S. and new spy photos show off the small car’s looks. *
> 
> It appears as though the Cruze Hatchback’s face remains the same as the sedan, with looks heavily influenced by the redesign Malibu and Volt.
> 
> ...


Read more about the 2017 Chevy Cruze Hatchback Spied Testing at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Old news....


----------



## zdusoswa (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice! Guess I should've waited another year to buy a Cruze... :disgust:


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I would have bought one of these with the ecotec 1.6L turbo if it was sold here. MMMM 170 HP and 206 Ft-lbs. They even get a sport tuned version of that engine that puts out 200 HP and 221 Ft-lbs. Should have called it the Cruze SS here.


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks like my 2014 Ford Focus (not a bad thing IMO)


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks sweet is what it looks like. They need to make a gmpp exhaust like they did for the cobalts and a couple other in house goodies


----------

